# ULINE Pallet Bands, has anyone tried these bands?



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

First, thank you one and all for all the great information here. I am building a few slingshots at the moment and have some bands I got from different venders, but as I read on I saw the some made their own "braided bands" from office supply stores and I thought to myself why not and went looking around. I order packaging material from ULINE, and flipping though I saw that they had Pallet Bands, Standard or Heavy Duty. It is used for securing pallet covers and such, it is suppose to have 200-300% more stretch and is suppose to be very durable. Standard has 3/4" width and Heavy Duty has 1 1/2" width.

So my question is has anyone tried them and I was also was wondering what everyone thought about the heavy duty width, is 1 1/2" too wide?

Thank You in advance!!

Chef Ty


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

they will probably work, just try it. i would recommend standard because you can adjust draw weight and taper than you could with the heavy duty.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You never really know until you try them. I have seen these bands but have not had a chance to work with them. Sorry Beaverman, but I would suggest that you get the widest bands. Then if they are too strong, you can cut them to a nice taper. Of course, it it were me, I would just get both!!! Guess that's why I wind up with so much extra stuff lying around ... :banghead:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Beaverman and Charles, I think I will give them a try as soon as I get my first three projects done. And Charles I totally understand, I have the same affliction, that's why I can't buy anymore frames until May.

Thanks again,

Chef Ty


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Pork Chop,

been awhile since I stretched some pallet bands. I think you should stay with the thinner width ones for best results. Flatband


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Flatband,

Thanks for the advice!! And, I wanted to say thank you also for the Linatex bands I got from you off ebay. They look great, although I have yet to put them on something to try out fully, but just looking at them I know I'm going to have so much fun. I pine away every day at work waiting to get home to work on my projects, your bands will be going on project #2 or #4.

So, Many Thanks!!

Chef Ty


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dredge-o-rama!

Any news on the usefulness of these pallet bands, ty?

I just discovered a manufacturer in my proximity (relatively speaking) and did a search, which led me here.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.aerorubber.com/pallet.htm


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Dredge-o-rama!
> 
> Any news on the usefulness of these pallet bands, ty?
> 
> I just discovered a manufacturer in my proximity (relatively speaking) and did a search, which led me here.


Hey Ash, I have yet to try these since the company I order from only sells these in large amounts and I didn't want to make a mistake and be stuck with a giant box of over size rubber bands, lol. Flatband seems to have had some experience with them though, he would be the man to ask. Cheers!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the idea, my 2 cents: "heavy duty" might just mean thicker rubber, the material may have little stretch (specifications should be availible...) and the minimum order could be around 25 lb?

My question would be for the same cost what else could you get?

A higher laxtex content?

A custom size? L: 180mm(7"), W: 16mm(5/8"), T: 0.4mm(1/64") .... This thin might be impossible? MMMMM commercial flatband anic: :drool: :ups:

For the big tournaments could be possible/commercially viable to produce a batch of special rubber bands... Heck even knowing the lead time for this idea could be interesting, you all want fresh rubber right?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Waugh Rubber Bands herein NZ will make custom batches of bands. I need to order some 107s from them soon, so I'll enquire about the minimum order quantities.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

ash said:


> http://www.aerorubber.com/pallet.htm


I also saw they have special freezer bands. If this turns out to be a formulation that retains high retraction speed at low temperatures, they may be perfectly suited for winter slingshot hunting.

If anybody decides to try those, please keep us posted!

Weird though, I've stacked and unpacked thousands of pallets in my life but never saw one with a rubber band around it. I wonder if they're even available here in Euro land


----------

